# Cleaned the shop today



## n3480h (Nov 18, 2014)

One of the things I really like about my mini machine shop, all 7' x 11' of it, is that it cleans up quickly.  And I heat it for pocket change.  Still have to set up tooling racks and a couple big drawers under the bench, but it is essentially complete. Equipment includes a 7x14 lathe, an X2 mill, pedestal grinder, micro drill press, drill bit sharpener, a 12" x 18" x 2" granite surface plate, metrology gear, and more tooling than I am likely to ever use.  I do use the little rotary table quite a lot, and I love what it allows me to do.  The lathe is functional, but is getting continuous upgrades.  The mill sports an iGaging 3 axis DRO which has worked very well for me, and I have the parts to also put one on the lathe.  The mill is about to get an LED ring light installed around the spindle.  All in all, pretty capable for small gear in a small space.  Lots of fun. (I was too embarrassed to post the "before cleanup" picture, lol).

Tom


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 18, 2014)

when I clean my shop, It takes mounths to find where I put every thing.:roflmao:


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 18, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> when I clean my shop, It takes mounths to find where I put every thing.:roflmao:



Same here.  On the other hand when I clean the shop I find things I haven't seen for months so it evens out.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Nov 19, 2014)

I always put those important found tools where I can't loose them.
But then, I can't find them again either.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 20, 2014)

I know it always makes me feel good to have things organized and clean. Only if for a short time in between projects. You have a very nice space. Thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Hmmm  I am in the process, but the again, I am always in the process.

It looks lovely now keep it that way.:talktogod:

Brian.


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 20, 2014)

RandyM said:


> I know it always makes me feel good to have things organized and clean. Only if for a short time in between projects. You have a very nice space. Thank you for taking the time to post.



"Between projects"?  You mean you don't always have four or five going at once?


----------



## road (Nov 20, 2014)

" Between projects "   Who has time between projects ?   I usually have at least 3 on the go.  
Mine always seem to over lap or create another project that I didnt need to have on the list ...  :makingdecision::whiteflag:


----------



## Ianagos (Nov 25, 2014)

Man you should see what I fit in a 7' x 22' shop but man very nice shop and very clean.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 25, 2014)

tertiaryjim said:


> I always put those important found tools where I can't loose them.
> But then, I can't find them again either.



 If you can't find it there is no way you can lose it. You done good.  :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Nov 25, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> "Between projects"?  You mean you don't always have four or five going at once?





road said:


> " Between projects "   Who has time between projects ?   I usually have at least 3 on the go.
> Mine always seem to over lap or create another project that I didnt need to have on the list ...  :makingdecision::whiteflag:



Yup, can have a couple of projects going at once, don't like it, but it happens. Sometimes it is just a matter of making the time. I find that keeping my shop neat, clean and organized makes me a lot happier. So, with that being said, the priority of organization is important to me and I take the time to do it. Actually, in the grand picture, it saves me lots of time not hunting for dirty or broken tools and parts. I know you guys were just yanking my chain.


----------



## road (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree .  it does not matter how many projects we have on the go or on the shelf  as long as the shop is clean .  I find it to be unsettling to walk into a messy shop. 
Heck I even enjoy cleaning it just to be in there... my friends call me the "tinker king". 
Nice shop Tom.


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 25, 2014)

This week , simple and fast---- 10 yd dumpster  gone -- stuff I been saving and cant find it , and always gotta  buy new soo   good buy


----------



## RandyM (Nov 26, 2014)

road said:


> I agree .  it does not matter how many projects we have on the go or on the shelf  as long as the shop is clean .  I find it to be unsettling to walk into a messy shop.
> Heck I even enjoy cleaning it just to be in there... my friends call me the "tinker king".
> Nice shop Tom.



Sometimes if it is a big project, I may do a pickup and a sweep just to get the clutter out of the way. I hate walking in chips and grinder dust.


----------

